

Looking for .NET help on a contract job - Codephene

I'm looking for help on a .NET contract job, any suggestions? where to look?
======
Codephene
Being purposefully vague, since my understanding is that posting job requests
other than on the first of the month is frowned upon. I need a coding partner
and perhaps one more contributor to help with testing, communications and
general project management for the next six months, mostly .NET

Very demanding schedule and needs to be done right, coding at the speed of
delivering tomorrow but of quality to last a long time.

I should add that being close to Newton, MA would be preferable as I might
move the operation to a temporary space by geek offices in the area

How do you ping privately?

------
mountaineer
Since your asking here, I'll second the suggestion to share a little more. As
a .NET developer myself, feel free to ping me privately too.

Otherwise, some suggestions would be to look at Tinyproj
(<https://tinyproj.com/>), Forrst Jobs, Stack Overflow (Careers), ODesk, Guru,
or your local .NET user group.

~~~
Codephene
How do you ping privately?

~~~
mountaineer
Too bad they don't build this in, but you can view my profile to get to my
site with an email address.

------
ricknew
What kind of help are you looking for? What type of job is it?

